# Drywall Cove/Cornice with Steps



## WallDoctor (Jul 5, 2010)

I haven't seen any discussions on this so forgive me if I've missed it but has anyone in US worked much with Certainteed's ProRoc cove, cornice and steps?

I saw it used in Ontario, Canada and am wondering if there is a market for it in the US and if so what I should be charging per linear foot to do it. I'm in Michigan.

Also how would you go about marketing such a product?

Any tips for installation? I never saw it installed but did ask a number of questions so I think I have a good idea but would love some more tips if anyone has any.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

are u talking about the drywall crown? im not sure if thats it but ive used it before. U mud it on. Is this what u are wanting to know about?


----------



## WallDoctor (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, I think we are talking about the same thing. You mud individual 4 inch strips of drywall for steps on the wall and ceiling depending on how fancy you want to get and then you mud on a cornice or cove piece that comes in 8 foot or 12 foot lengths.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

ok i know what u are talking about. Thats when u buy the kit to turn a box ceiling into a trey ceiling. ive seen it but never used it. I was talking about crown. I had a builder that did a metal stud house and buoght some crown that u had to mud on. It was a pain. But the molding that u are talking about i have seen on videos. It looked very good. It would be a hot item i think if u could sell it


----------



## WallDoctor (Jul 5, 2010)

Here is a picture of the cove piece


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

yea thats what u used. it takes a lil while to get used to. I did it in 2 houses but i didnt know where he got it from


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

what i used


----------



## WallDoctor (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm not even sure where you can buy it. Tomorrow I'm going to contact my drywall supplier and see if they can special order it. I know they don't carry it.


----------



## WallDoctor (Jul 5, 2010)

It's pretty big in Ontario I guess. I was working for a guy up there for two weeks and they used it on a lot of their higher end homes. I only wish they had a job they were working with it on while I was there to see it done more than just see it as a finished product.


----------



## WallDoctor (Jul 5, 2010)

How would you figure out what to charge for it?


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

i dont remeber what i got to do it. Its been 5 years ago. Id figure about how long it took to put it up and figure out a linear sq ft. And if the jobs is cut up charge more.


----------



## WallDoctor (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks. If anyone else has some suggestions, I'd appreciate it too. Why do you think it's not that big of a seller-- it seems like a really high quality product. And you don't need to tape your corners where this product is.


----------

